# What does "Health requirements finalised" mean?



## vic_dest (Apr 3, 2012)

I am a 176 online applicant. The application status is showing "Health requirements finalised" whereas the document checklist is showing "Requested" against the medicals. Any suggestions.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

vic_dest said:


> I am a 176 online applicant. The application status is showing "Health requirements finalised" whereas the document checklist is showing "Requested" against the medicals. Any suggestions.


Finalized usually means they have completed the necessary evaluations of your health records. The CO would update the document checklist to 'Met' (most of the times), if everything is in place. I have read, on this forum, that sometimes they have received grant without the documents changing to 'Met'.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

vic_dest said:


> I am a 176 online applicant. The application status is showing "Health requirements finalised" whereas the document checklist is showing "Requested" against the medicals. Any suggestions.


"Health requirements finalized" means that the Doctor at HOC finished your medicals. the document checklist says "required" because your CO did not read your finalized medicals yet or he hasn't finished reviewing it, once CO is satisfied he will change the medical forms to "MET".


----------



## Dimish (Jun 29, 2012)

I am also in the same situation.
Mine and spouse's health requirements as per the Application Status page are finalized.
However, under Document Checklist, some health documents including passport photos are still shown as Requested.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Dimish said:


> I am also in the same situation.
> Mine and spouse's health requirements as per the Application Status page are finalized.
> However, under Document Checklist, some health documents including passport photos are still shown as Requested.
> *fingers crossed*


If those are the last set of outstanding docs it would be a good idea to mail the CO so that he/she would revisit your application & grant you the visa.

Good Luck!!


----------

